# 'Insteada' Results



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Here are the winners awhile, full posting later.
BowHunter UNL 'AA' - Don Price 1342 88 x
BowHunter UNL 'A' - Shawn Murphy 1263 56 x
Experienced (62 and over) UNL - Darrel Gehman 1329 69 x
Men's UNL 'AA' - Chris Priester 1376 106 x
Men's UNL 'A' - Craig Dzurko 1334 72 x
Ladies UNL - Fiona McClean 1362 47 x
Open Money- ArcherPap 1399 141 x
High score at our course this weekend was a 558 Hunter face and a 557 Field Face, the 557 was with pins too.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great shootin!! Thanks Ray for posting the results... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Full results with score breakdown posted on our clubs website, www.lancasterarcheryclub.com .


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Was reading about your club. Do your members have to pay to use the Lancaster Archery Shooting Center or is that included with your membership?



RatherBArchery said:


> Full results with score breakdown posted on our clubs website, www.lancasterarcheryclub.com .


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We are able to use it on Tuesday nights during the indoor season but LAS benefits from it as well  I know I can not go there without buying something.
Rob and crew does ALOT for local archery clubs.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> Full results with score breakdown posted on our clubs website, www.lancasterarcheryclub.com .


 Perhaps you could post the link that opens the scores. I can't find a results tab on that web-site. I did find a link in the New's section but nothing opens.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

http://www.lancasterarcheryclub.com/2011%20LAC%20Insteada%20Results.htm

Top of the Home page... :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> http://www.lancasterarcheryclub.com/2011%20LAC%20Insteada%20Results.htm
> 
> Top of the Home page... :wink:


 Thanx


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would like to THANK these fine companies for making our shoot a success:
Lancaster Archery Supply
Turkey Hill Dairy
Carter Enterprises
W.R. Custom Bow Strings
PSE
Hoyt
Bucknasty Bowstrings
Dead Center Archery Products
BCY
American Whitetail Targets
Big Green targets
Norway Industries


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Add Carbon Express to that list also!!


----------

